# BMW CCA LA Auto-x 3-21-10



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello,

Welcome to the first auto-x of the 2010 season for the BMW CCA LA Chapter. We are running 3-21-10 at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana.

Registration - $75

Extra Fees - Helmet Rental $10, Extra Lunch $10

Your registration includes lunch (catered by Hooters of Ontario Mills), water, and instruction if you want it.

You do NOT need to drive a BMW or be a member of the BMW CCA to attend.

This year we are adding a points battle to the program. 1st place gets 3 points, 2nd gets 2, and 3rd gets 1 point. You get an extra point for Fast Time of the Day, an extra point just for attending, and an extra point for being a BMW CCA member.

For all of you who THINK you are good drivers, and who love to street race, here's a chance to put your mad skills against a clock. No cops...no innocent victims. Just you and a timer. Think you can drive? Come put up or shut up!

On the other hand this is a great way to get started tracking your car. Auto-x is low risk, and low cost. It is a great way to learn car control and to become a better driver. Our instructors are top notch and the course promises to be fun!

To register go to http://www.bmwclubla.org and email your completed registration form to [email protected] . PayPal is the only way to pay unless you bring cash to the event (but registration day of the event is $85 instead of $75).

See you there!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Free bump for the LA BMW CC.
Great guys. I'd be there but it's Big Willow that weekend!

:thumbup:
.


----------

